# Nate The Great



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Whatcha think?

Rate/****/Suggest/Comment


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Love it, I would increase the opacity just slightly so Nate punching the bag in the background comes through just a little more, but it really is great man, nice work.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

epic job dude


----------

